# couple questions about vizslas



## beccamomoffour (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi! I am new to the group and have a couple questions. My husband and I want to get our 4 young kids a puppy this Christmas. We THINK we have decided on a vizsla because I am a runner (I run 40 plus miles a week) and its so early it is usually dark when I run. So a running buddy would be a dream. We also have 4 young kids and I have heard these are great family dogs. My questions are this:

1- can they run 40 miles a week (obviously) not as a puppy, but when older- if I work up to it. My pace is usually 7 min/mile which is more running and not jogging. can a well trained vizsla do this if worked up to it properly (yes I would carry water for it!)?
2-can they run on concrete?
3-are they good with kids?

Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

beccamomoffour said:


> Hi! I am new to the group and have a couple questions. My husband and I want to get our 4 young kids a puppy this Christmas. We THINK we have decided on a vizsla because I am a runner (I run 40 plus miles a week) and its so early it is usually dark when I run. So a running buddy would be a dream. We also have 4 young kids and I have heard these are great family dogs. My questions are this:
> 
> 1- can they run 40 miles a week (obviously) not as a puppy, but when older- if I work up to it. My pace is usually 7 min/mile which is more running and not jogging. can a well trained vizsla do this if worked up to it properly (yes I would carry water for it!)?
> 2-can they run on concrete?
> ...


They WILL OUTRUN YOU* My doggo and I long board together and he pulls be the whole way...asphalt...concrete. id suggest not running them Hard until he is at least 1 year. They reach full size in usually 9 months but can mature as late as 2 years. Good luck....and be ready for the bullet to be shot out of the gun at the starting gate!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't ever run my dogs on concrete, even when they are older. We humans wear expensive shoes to cushion our feet and joints when running. Dogs don't have that luxury.

You need to read through all the posts on how bitey this breed is as puppies. I consider them to be little red sharks. If you can get through the first months with young kids, and a very nippy puppy. They do turn into great family dogs. Some owners are able to do it, and others are not.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Concrete for 40 miles a week??? Uhmmm,,, I wouldn't do it. It may be time to switch to trail running. There is no dog designed to run on concrete. It's hard enough on humans.
The 40 miles a week is easy for them. 7 minute miles will barely be a jog. They can do 4 minute miles for hours Mine have been my MTN bike, triathlon training partners in years past, so once old enough they can definitely handle the load.
Do pay attention to the posts from people that have young children and Vizsla puppies. It's not all cuddles and kisses the first year.


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

beccamomoffour said:


> Hi! I am new to the group and have a couple questions. My husband and I want to get our 4 young kids a puppy this Christmas. We THINK we have decided on a vizsla because I am a runner (I run 40 plus miles a week) and its so early it is usually dark when I run. So a running buddy would be a dream. We also have 4 young kids and I have heard these are great family dogs. My questions are this:
> 
> 1- can they run 40 miles a week (obviously) not as a puppy, but when older- if I work up to it. My pace is usually 7 min/mile which is more running and not jogging. can a well trained vizsla do this if worked up to it properly (yes I would carry water for it!)?
> 2-can they run on concrete?
> ...


I can’t answer the question on running but I can throw in my opinion on a V with young kids. My Granddaughter was 7 when Reggie arrived and it fast became a challenge. Cute as he was the ‘sharkies’ made her cry and Reggie found her shrieking even more fun so it escalated the problem. Initially she didn’t even want to come in the house which broke my heart. This is a tale of two halves though as now he’s settled they are best buddies although when he greets her it’s like a horse jumping all over her and we need to b very mindful of his power. He is still only 9 months so I have a long way to go but as suggested check out the other posts as it will help ur decision. Hope this helps.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Your run speed will be a slow trot for your v. 40 miles will be no problem and at slow speeds maybe not enough.

Our 2 RUN off leash for 5-8-9 miles almost daily this is flat out running up to 38 mph .thru woods trail leaping over tangles/chasing rabbits. They are ready for more but my wife is done at 3-4 miles walking 

Concrete will be hard on joints especially for a pup. They really don't fully mature till around 2 years..
As a pup they are well known for being mouthy. starting around 6 months they get better and at a year it should be fine.

If you an make it thru the first 8-9 months things get much better!

But running on a hard surface all the time could be bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2020)

I subscribe to all that has been said (by people with a lot more experience in handling Vizslas than myself). But also, I would like to add that in my humble opinion, any dog may or may not be good with kids. They are pretty much like humans - some like kids, some don't care for them, and some actually don't like them. Growing up with kids may make a dog more tolerant towards them (even if their personality does not fit in with kids), but some dogs may be more introvert, or aloof (even some Vizslas, sometimes, are more aloof that the norm expected from the breed), and may dislike the whole running and jumping and yelling that normally, happy, healthy kids do. My pupster does not care for young children, although I went to great lengths in trying to socialize him with kids - he just doesn't like the noises they make, the way they approach him and refuses to engage in any way - he has been like this since he was a little puppy and never changed (perhaps I am somehow at fault for this, I don't know, but truth is he he refuses to stay in areas where there are children). However, I do believe that a good breeder should be able to place with you the right puppy that will fit in with a family with young children. 

With regards to running - well, Oscar runs probably around 50 kilometers [30 miles] per week (at his own pace - sprinting, going slower, whatever suits him) - this is the only way we manage not to get kicked out of the building for housing a dragon ), however never on concrete, as pointed out by everyone before me. Also, while he enjoys running very much, I have noticed that what he really loves is having a purpose (which I have noticed in Oscar and previously in my Belgian Shepard). He will be great company for running trails, but if you can enrich his activities with some "work", the dog will truly strive. 

We don't hunt, but we go out on the field several times per week and we play "find the hidden object". We are also doing some "follow the scent" (just for fun and for him to have a purpose and work with his brain). Such activities (in the absence of hunting, or agility, or other organized work activities) will truly make a Vizsla happy and balanced, in my opinion.

I think you will find many discussions and resources on this forum that will help you make a good decision for you and your family and I do think that with proper consideration a dog is an invaluable family member and partner, and a joy to any household . 

PS: Regarding the sharkies - I always hear people saying this, but Oscar never did it. I cannot remember him biting as a puppy. I have though so hard about this, since hearing so many people say it, that I considered for a while that I have been too in love with him and didn't notice it. I simply cannot remember him biting (but also, Oscar left his mother late(er), at 10 weeks and a couple of days, so that may have positively contributed on this matter).


----------



## ledamama (Apr 4, 2014)

beccamomoffour said:


> Hi! I am new to the group and have a couple questions. My husband and I want to get our 4 young kids a puppy this Christmas. We THINK we have decided on a vizsla because I am a runner (I run 40 plus miles a week) and its so early it is usually dark when I run. So a running buddy would be a dream. We also have 4 young kids and I have heard these are great family dogs. My questions are this:
> 
> 1- can they run 40 miles a week (obviously) not as a puppy, but when older- if I work up to it. My pace is usually 7 min/mile which is more running and not jogging. can a well trained vizsla do this if worked up to it properly (yes I would carry water for it!)?
> 2-can they run on concrete?
> ...


----------



## ledamama (Apr 4, 2014)

If you are member of Facebook, I would highly recommend for you to sign up for the Vizsla Puppy group.
The group was created for people like you, it has great resources about figuring out if a Vizsla puppy is a right choice for your family and how to find a great breeder. Also, some words of caution: with the Covid puppy boom the current wait time for Vizsla puppies are often more than a year and there are a lot of scammers out there, so beware..


https://www.facebook.com/search/top?q=vizsla%20puppies


----------



## Kpl (Aug 30, 2020)

texasred said:


> I don't ever run my dogs on concrete, even when they are older. We humans wear expensive shoes to cushion our feet and joints when running. Dogs don't have that luxury.
> 
> You need to read through all the posts on how bitey this breed is as puppies. I consider them to be little red sharks. If you can get through the first months with young kids, and a very nippy puppy. They do turn into great family dogs. Some owners are able to do it, and others are not.
> [/
> Well said! Even though we love our dog now; he is more work than any breed I’ve owned and I would have chosen differently if I could go back in time. Very very bitey till they’re 5 months old, and want all your attention even after that. Your days will be ruled by the dog. If you’re an experienced dog person and you’re up for that it should be fine.


----------



## Dog_Girl1546 (Nov 5, 2021)

beccamomoffour said:


> Hi! I am new to the group and have a couple questions. My husband and I want to get our 4 young kids a puppy this Christmas. We THINK we have decided on a vizsla because I am a runner (I run 40 plus miles a week) and its so early it is usually dark when I run. So a running buddy would be a dream. We also have 4 young kids and I have heard these are great family dogs. My questions are this:
> 
> 1- can they run 40 miles a week (obviously) not as a puppy, but when older- if I work up to it. My pace is usually 7 min/mile which is more running and not jogging. can a well trained vizsla do this if worked up to it properly (yes I would carry water for it!)?
> 2-can they run on concrete?
> ...


How is the puppy training going?


----------



## beccamomoffour (Jan 24, 2021)

Hey! I posted this sooo long ago but wanted to give an update. After reading a TON we decided to get the puppy. I read so much that I was honestly expecting the first 6 months to be miserable. (But thought that was worth the sacrifice for long term). We have had our boy for 6 weeks, (hes 13 weeks now) and it has been so much fun. We have loved it, kids and all. He definitely gets the skarkies but we have learned he gets bitey when he gets over stimulated. It reminds me of a baby- they get fussy when overstimulated. So, (just like a baby) I try and read the cues before it happens, put him in crate, and he goes right down for a nap. So it really hasn’t been that bad. And when he needs exercise, my kids take him out back and play play play! I can’t wait to run with him. If you have kids and are thinking about getting a vizsla puppy I would say this- the hard part is once you get a break from your kiddos, it’s dog time. But I enjoy this so not too bad. If you want alone time, don’t get the dog. Get a cat 😜. Also you have to train your kids how to read the dog and play with him. But it’s soooo much fun and has taught my kids so much. Coming home from things is hard (I homeschool so we are usually home) but let’s say we go to the zoo… ok so I’m driving home, I’m trying to keep 2 babies awake in the back so they will nap at home… we get home, I open back door, 2 big kids are fine but then I’m getting my 3 year old down, (by the time dog is barking very loud bc he is ready to get out), then I run back, get 1 year old, nurse her while dog is barking so loud. (I love our dog so I do feel bad for him!) then go get dog, get him out. Then he wants to play (of course been in cage), but I have to feed my 2 other kids lunch etc. it’s just a lot. But again we all love it, I’m just trying to be realistic about things that have been harder. My oldest kiddo (he’s 6) is awesome and can take the dog out and play and he’s more confident now around the dog so that helps.
For training the dog we do 3, 10
Minute sessions a day and man is he smart. But for 2 of those I don’t want kids around so I can really focus with him so it’s at 530 am
And then after I get my kids down. It’s a lot. I have loved it and honestly after reading these posts I almost bailed on getting one. If you read all this and still want to do it, go for it. I don’t regret it for a second and we actually want another one 😱


----------



## Mc77mcneil (11 mo ago)

beccamomoffour said:


> Hi! I am new to the group and have a couple questions. My husband and I want to get our 4 young kids a puppy this Christmas. We THINK we have decided on a vizsla because I am a runner (I run 40 plus miles a week) and its so early it is usually dark when I run. So a running buddy would be a dream. We also have 4 young kids and I have heard these are great family dogs. My questions are this:
> 
> 1- can they run 40 miles a week (obviously) not as a puppy, but when older- if I work up to it. My pace is usually 7 min/mile which is more running and not jogging. can a well trained vizsla do this if worked up to it properly (yes I would carry water for it!)?
> 2-can they run on concrete?
> ...


I have four little ones, I run in the morning with my Vizsla, and we usually do about that many miles a week, except lately because she just had 8 pups. You are a bit faster than me but she would have no problem keeping up with you. And I rarely take water. I would say a vizsla is the perfect dog for you!


----------

